# seats - MONACO auto sitze ??



## fmxomar (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey i was hoping someone could give me more info on these seats that are in my e30. 
i saw NYCGTM post in this thread regarding MONACO seats, but thats pretty much all ive found online.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
someone enlighten me please.
























this is on the slider rail










_Modified by fmxomar at 1:51 AM 7-18-2009_


----------

